# Trolling Stones (Onyxia) sucht



## Asuries (25. September 2007)

Hallo, 

Die Trolling Stones (Horde - Server: Onyxia) suchen noch aktive Member. Wir sind atm ca. 23-25 STARK aktive Member und haben Karazhan bis auf Nethergroll clear. Nun wollen wir unsere Ansprüche höher schrauben und auch Gruul und vergleichbares anfangen. Auch eine 2ten Karagruppe ist in Planung. 
Wir suchen vorallem noch folgende klassen : 

Tanks , Schamanen & Paladine. 
Aber auch alle anderen Klassen sind gerne willkommen. 

Wir sind eine Gilde die noch Spaß am Spiel hat und diesen auch beibehalten will. Wir legen großen Wert auf anständiges Verhalten ! 
Wenn du Intresse hast besuch uns doch einfach auf : 

http://www.Trolling-Stones.de.vu 

mfg 
Keks


----------



## Asuries (28. September 2007)

/ push   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Asuries (3. Oktober 2007)

/ push 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuries (7. Oktober 2007)

/ push 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuries (8. Oktober 2007)

Hiho,

mitlerweile haben wir Kara clear und Mulgaar in Gruuls-Unterschlupf liegt auch!!!
ABER WIR SUCHEN WEITER denn wir bekommen jetzt fast eine 3 Stammgruppe
zusammen. Also weiterhin suchen wir noch aktive Member die Spaß am Spielen
haben. Bewirb Dich einfach unter:

http://www.Trolling-Stones.de.vu 


cya

Asuries


----------



## Asuries (13. Oktober 2007)

/push


----------



## Asuries (23. Oktober 2007)

HiHo,

suchen noch ein paar Heal-Druiden!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sind mitlerweile auf über 54 aktive Member angewachsen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wenn Du eine Heal-Dudu spielst, und aktive an unseren
Raids teilnehmen möchtest bewirb Dich unter:


http://www.Trolling-Stones.de.vu 


Gruß

Sothetdrahas


----------



## Asuries (26. Oktober 2007)

/push    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

